# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Avicultura y tecnologia em !!!

## kscastaneda

Hola, les envio un file con esta novedosa tecnología japonesa que les sera de mucho beneficio. 
Revisen el file. 
Para compras en La Libertad contacten con : Ing. Carlos Castañeda
Email : kscastaneda@hotmail.com biofertilsac@hotmail.comTemas similares: La importancia de los estándares en la avicultura. GANADERIA Y TECNOLOGIA EM (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! E-book cultivo : TOMATE y TECNOLOGIA EM !!! Pigmentos vegetales para avicultura E-book cultivo : TOMATE y TECNOLOGIA EM !!!

----------


## Alberto Arata

Existen Varios productos parecidos..de otras marcas incrementandose por lo general 2% mas de carne no es mucha la diferencia a no usarlo..claro si se tiene un pollo netamente natural debe usarse..

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Alberto, tu mismo lo has dicho parecidos como este no creo, deberias tener la experiencia. 
En Virú tengo un amigo que comercializa EM-1 en la preparación del alimento balanceado que vende y me ha dicho que le ha dado buenos resultados : 
4 litros de em-1 activado x tonelada de alimento que prepara. 
Que la gente manifiesta lo siguiente : 
* Ha reducido el nivel de amoniaco en sus galpones, naves.
* Que casi no usan quimicos para controlar las enfermedades.
* Que no les da la roquera.
* Que ya no tienen mucha proliferación de moscas.
* Que el alimento les gusta mucho a las aves. 
Por el momento solo inicio con las aves, me comento la semana pasada que va iniciar el uso de em-1 en el alimento para vacas y que esta seguro que va tener resultados más explosivos. 
Su nombre de mi amigo es Lucho Alvarado y su RPM  es *549440 
Si alguien del foro quiere que le envie información especifica escribame con toda confianza. 
Saludos,

----------

